

How Surface tablets are changing the way NFL coaches work - smacktoward
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/9/7359503/microsoft-surface-nfl-demo-hands-on

======
tantalor
Are teams allowed to roll their own? Or do they have to use the NFL's stack?

